# when not doing martial arts



## ackks10 (Jun 17, 2008)

ok i know that we all do martial arts(or should be) but when you are not, what do you do??

Me, i love to fish,do we have any of you out there
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, i do both freshwater, and saltwater,in fact i try to fish everyday,yesterday i got this bigmouth bass,i will be adding some pictures (the bass was freshwater),well how many do we have


----------



## Sukerkin (Jun 17, 2008)

Gardening (so very good for the soul), DIY (so very good for the relationship ), computer gaming (not so good for the blood pressure sometimes), reading (great for the mind and the spirit).


----------



## Flying Crane (Jun 17, 2008)

reading - been getting back into a lot of sword-swinging fantasy after a many-year hiatus.  Also been researching some possible new hobbies like making bows and arrows...

scuba diving, altho that's gonna be on hold for a while since my wife and diving partner had a mishap involving her finger and a table saw.  gonna be a while before it's healed up enough to get into the water again.

metal-working, i've got a bit of a hobby/business making silver pendants and rebuilding sword hilts and scabbards.


----------



## arnisador (Jun 17, 2008)

Reading!


----------



## newGuy12 (Jun 17, 2008)

I like messing with the computers -- right now I am trying to learn about Java -- the language from Sun.

I also enjoy drinking coffee at the coffee houses -- and seeing all of the young haX0r kidz in there with their tattoos and their peircings.

The weight lifting gym -- this is much fun!  I go to a real rowdy gym, you don't have to be quiet or anything, just grab some weights and have at it!  Old school style!!!

Oh, and I also like long walks in the park at sunset, hahahahahahaha!!!


----------



## Kacey (Jun 17, 2008)

Reading, playing with my dog, needlework, bicycling (trying to get back into it, anyway).


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jun 17, 2008)

reading, sleeping, spending time with my wife and cats

trying to keep the skunks and racoon from eating all of the garden


----------



## thardey (Jun 17, 2008)

Right now I'm riding horses and motorcycles. Reading James Bond books, and building swords.

In the recent past I've done ballroom dancing, scuba diving, and that sort of stuff.


----------



## Drac (Jun 17, 2008)

Almost exactly what tshadowchaser does sans the skunk and racoon problems...


----------



## girlbug2 (Jun 17, 2008)

When I'm not working, I like to unwind by reading, writing, sewing, needlework and puttering around in my garden with the cats as "helpers".

Other than that my life is devoted to the family, including the furry ones.


----------



## ackks10 (Jun 17, 2008)

newGuy12 said:


> I like messing with the computers -- right now I am trying to learn about Java -- the language from Sun.
> 
> I also enjoy drinking coffee at the coffee houses -- and seeing all of the young haX0r kidz in there with their tattoos and their peircings.
> 
> ...




you need help,:caffeine:LOL


----------



## Sukerkin (Jun 17, 2008)

girlbug2 said:


> When I'm not working, I like to unwind by reading, writing, sewing, needlework and puttering around in my garden with the cats as "helpers".
> 
> Other than that my life is devoted to the family, including the furry ones.


 
Sounds pretty idyllic, *Girlbug*.  Oddly, given my penchant for computers and internet fora, I am at my most peaceful when I'm on my own in the middle of a wood somewhere.  If all I can hear is wind in the trees and birdsong I'm a happy and relaxed man .


----------



## morph4me (Jun 17, 2008)

Ballroom dancing, walking and MT


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 17, 2008)

What is this "not doing martial arts" you speak of


----------



## girlbug2 (Jun 17, 2008)

Sukerin,

It's idyllic compared to training perhaps.

But then my training schedule is about 70% of my social life, because as a confirmed introvert, that is about as much extraversion as I can comfortably handle.

It sounds as if you live near a lovely wilderness. If I could, I would too


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Jun 17, 2008)

Playing with my twin boys (they will be 7 next month), reading, playing on the computer (at martial arts sites, DC comics sites, and Japanese Sentai <Power Ranger> sites).
Also, on occasion, I pick a random subject and learn about it.  Usually it is an animal or insect, but this time I am working on learning knots.

AoG


----------



## jks9199 (Jun 17, 2008)

Well, I've been known to drive miles to ride my mountain bike around in the woods (though not often enough of late  ), read voratiously, spend too much time on the internet, and I do woodworking.


----------



## Big Don (Jun 17, 2008)

of 17 responses, 8 mention reading.
That's pretty good.


----------



## Fiendlover (Jun 17, 2008)

i go to the gym, read, and write.  I am currently perfecting my first novel in a series so i can get it published.  I finished the sequel of it and stopped writing the third to get the first novel published and i finished a poetry book.


----------



## Fiendlover (Jun 17, 2008)

Flying Crane said:


> reading - been getting back into a lot of sword-swinging fantasy after a many-year hiatus. Also been researching some possible new hobbies like making bows and arrows...
> 
> scuba diving, altho that's gonna be on hold for a while since my wife and diving partner had a mishap involving her finger and a table saw. gonna be a while before it's healed up enough to get into the water again.
> 
> metal-working, i've got a bit of a hobby/business making silver pendants and rebuilding sword hilts and scabbards.


I think you would like my books *FC *because they are sword-swinging fantasies.:duel:


----------



## Big Don (Jun 17, 2008)

Fiendlover said:


> i go to the gym, read, and write.  I am currently perfecting my first novel in a series so i can get it published.  I finished the sequel of it and stopped writing the third to get the first novel published and i finished a poetry book.


I wish I had any talent for writing.
Good luck! You will have to let us know the title and publication date so we can buy it.


----------



## Ahriman (Jun 18, 2008)

I spend time with my girlfriend, read a lot, play with our dogs, study religions if time allows, make steel stuff for a living, make steel stuff as a hobby, discuss a huge variety of things with my friends, attend&organize LARP events, work on our fortress, work out, write essays about steel stuff, design steel stuff I don't have to make yet, learn computer skills_. (right now I'm into 3d modelling)_
...
But one of my favourites is when I'm in an area cut off from civilization... you can only hear the birds and the wind... and the sound of various weapons hitting shields and heads combined with the noise made by a few hundred more or less armoured people fighting. 

_(steel stuff means anything from small SD knives through crossbows to full-plate harnesses)_


----------



## Drac (Jun 18, 2008)

Drac said:


> Almost exactly what tshadowchaser does sans the skunk and racoon problems...


 

OMG I almost forgot that I spend a whole lot of time during the nice weather riding my Harley...


----------



## ackks10 (Jun 18, 2008)

wow!!! you mean not one of you guys ever go fishing:eye-popping: btw i do spend time with the family also,but i like fishing:boing2:


----------



## Drac (Jun 18, 2008)

ackks10 said:


> wow!!! you mean not one of you guys ever go fishing:eye-popping:


 
Dude. I LOVE fishing.. The oppertunity rarely presents itself, but if it does I jump at the chance...


----------



## jkembry (Jun 18, 2008)

Fishing (fresh and saltwater), Camping and Hiking, Ham Radio, Reading, working on my garden (http://selfwateringpots.us), canoing, playing with dogs , cat and wife.

- Jeff -


----------



## Flying Crane (Jun 18, 2008)

Fiendlover said:


> I think you would like my books *FC *because they are sword-swinging fantasies.:duel:


 

I'd love to read them.  Let me know when they are ready!  You must make an announcement so we can all check them out.

I've often thought about trying my hand at the genre as well.  I've had zero training in creative writing, but I occasionally have ideas swirling around in the ole noggin that seem like they might work well in a story.  Problem is, I can't figure out the whole story, so I get stuck.


----------



## girlbug2 (Jun 18, 2008)

Fiendlover said:


> I think you would like my books *FC *because they are sword-swinging fantasies.:duel:


 
If you can solemnly swear that you write better than Christopher Paolini, I'll gladly buy and read them!


----------



## Tomu (Jun 18, 2008)

Hunting, hunting and more hunting when deer and duck season is in.
This time of year like to do some fishing with my wife and three daughters.
Getting ready for one of our summer trips to fish for salmon and trout on Lake Michigan(my father-in-law own a charter fishing service out of St. Joe).
Oh yeah, I read alot too.


----------



## rmclain (Jun 18, 2008)

jkembry said:


> Fishing (fresh and saltwater), Camping and Hiking, Ham Radio, Reading, working on my garden (http://selfwateringpots.us), canoing, playing with dogs , cat and wife.
> 
> - Jeff -


 
I had to read your post, twice.  Ham Radio!  I didn't expect to see that one.  

Me too, KC5CCO.  Got it back in 1993.

R. McLain


----------



## Langenschwert (Jun 18, 2008)

Asides from Martial Arts, I'm also a musician (jazz electric bass), a voracious reader (usually old-school Sword & Sorcery, medieval and ancient history), a reasonable chess player, and a pen & paper rpg player. 

Best regards,

-Mark


----------



## Fiendlover (Jun 18, 2008)

Big Don said:


> I wish I had any talent for writing.
> Good luck! You will have to let us know the title and publication date so we can buy it.


lol I will.


----------



## Fiendlover (Jun 18, 2008)

Flying Crane said:


> I'd love to read them. Let me know when they are ready! You must make an announcement so we can all check them out.
> 
> I've often thought about trying my hand at the genre as well. I've had zero training in creative writing, but I occasionally have ideas swirling around in the ole noggin that seem like they might work well in a story. Problem is, I can't figure out the whole story, so I get stuck.


 
Lol i will then.  i hope to get at least the first one published by this next year, but i have no idea.  you should definately try it.  i havent had training in creative writing either other then school, and im barely a senior.  i think you'd have a good a chance as i in creating an awesome story even if its just a short story.  you should try it.  a good method for me is that whatever you think of you should just write it down no matter what it is and if you dont like it you can alway omit it.  good luck.


----------



## Fiendlover (Jun 18, 2008)

girlbug2 said:


> If you can solemnly swear that you write better than Christopher Paolini, I'll gladly buy and read them!


OMG is that the guy who wrote Eragon?  Because if it is then i totally write better than him.  im in competetion with him because h got it written and published when he was 15 and i wrote my first book well into middle school with huge changes and omittions of course and i think his story/storyline sucks....IMHO


----------



## Sukerkin (Jun 18, 2008)

As an aside, *Fiendlover*, from my own experience it is best to write for the love of it rather than the expectation of being published.  It's even worse now than it was when I was a teenager getting my English Lit. teacher to critique my efforts - millions upon millions hope to make their living via the written word but only a handful do.

Luck more than talent determines the 'breaks' so don't let it dishearten you if the literary career does not materialise. I have a drawer full of manuscripts in various states of completion and I still like to dig through them on occasion (tho' some of them make me cringe these days ).  Maybe I'll try again one of these days ...


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 18, 2008)

OK serious response

When not training MA 

Work &#8211; which gets in the way of training

Driving - which I do to much of and it too gets in the way of training

Family time which is absolutely great

Yoga


----------



## exile (Jun 18, 2008)

OK, so here is the straight answer (in no order whatever):

Research in my field; research in related fields (logic, certain branches of math); catching up on stuff related to my old undergraduate physics major. That's about 75% of the non-training time.

Rereading favorite authors (Rereading seems to be the lion's share of the reading I do...)

Resistance strength training/interval aerobic training. 

Calligraphy

Family stuff

Worrying about stuff I can't do anything about



That pretty much sums it up, I think...


----------



## CrimsonPhoenix (Jun 18, 2008)

Well up until I graduated from highschool in May, schoolwork kept me busy. I get a little summer break, then it's college work.

Things I_ like_ doing: Reading (mainly contemporary fiction and fantasy), Writing (mostly fantasy and a lil poetry), playing the acoustic guitar (both in my church's youth band and at home), Singing / Listening to Music, Playing Basketball and Soccer, Drawing (not great at it, but it's fun), and Browsing the Internet. Oh, and posting on MT of course!


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Jun 18, 2008)

Watching cartoons (Thats all I really watch on tv its good for you)
Playing with toys(I like to play with action figures)
Playing Nintendo DS(I like Final Fantasy games and RPG)
Downloading music

and of course all the other grown-up things:boing1:


I can't believe Xue does Yoga:xtrmshock


----------



## jks9199 (Jun 18, 2008)

ackks10 said:


> wow!!! you mean not one of you guys ever go fishing:eye-popping: btw i do spend time with the family also,but i like fishing:boing2:


 


Drac said:


> Dude. I LOVE fishing.. The oppertunity rarely presents itself, but if it does I jump at the chance...


 
Gee...

Years ago, I came across the perfect method of fishing.  It's truly back to basics...

Take yourself a cane pole, a bobber, and a small (1 oz or so) sinker.  Place the sinker on the end of a line, with the bobber a couple of inches up.  Find a nice tree on a pleasant bank, and throw the line in the water.  Lean back against the tree, and close your eyes.  

When some yahoo comes up to talk...  point to the line, and tell 'em they're scaring the fish!

No -- I didn't omit the hook.  You might actually catch something and ruin your nap!


----------



## Fiendlover (Jun 18, 2008)

Sukerkin said:


> As an aside, *Fiendlover*, from my own experience it is best to write for the love of it rather than the expectation of being published. It's even worse now than it was when I was a teenager getting my English Lit. teacher to critique my efforts - millions upon millions hope to make their living via the written word but only a handful do.
> 
> Luck more than talent determines the 'breaks' so don't let it dishearten you if the literary career does not materialise. I have a drawer full of manuscripts in various states of completion and I still like to dig through them on occasion (tho' some of them make me cringe these days ). Maybe I'll try again one of these days ...


 
oh yeah i LOVE to write and i write because i love it.  it wasnt until recently that i have been interested in actualy getting them published.  actually when Eragon came out that spiked my "i can do it too" mind set.


----------



## Mr G (Jun 18, 2008)

Mostly I'm chasing my kids activities.  Swimming, little league, fishing, etc.  We live on a river so add canoeing.  I'm a volunteer firefighter so occasionally my plans get interrupted...

Oh!  Surfing around on MT!


----------



## Flying Crane (Jun 19, 2008)

Fiendlover said:


> a good method for me is that whatever you think of you should just write it down no matter what it is and if you dont like it you can alway omit it. good luck.


 
I've actually read a lot of the post-Lord of the Rings stuff that Christopher Tolkien published after the death of his father.  One thing that became clear to me was that when Tolkien set out to write LOR, he really didn't know what the story was going to be about.  This is why the first segments of The Fellowship have a sort of randomness, full of rather unconcerned wanderings.  Tokien was literally making it up as he went along.  When he would hit upon an important element of the story, he then re-wrote the earlier segments to work that part in.  But overall, he just started writing and let it develop.  Of course it took some 17 years before it was finally published.

But at any rate, I take some heart in that, and on occasion I have just sat down and started writing the ideas.  I figure if I write some of them down, even if they are disjointed segments, eventually they may find their way into a coherent story.  Even if it takes 17 years...


----------



## hong kong fooey (Jul 14, 2008)

ME I love to fish. I fish every chance I can get I think i am a master at catching perch! my record is like 15 in one day it was crazy! I also like to play my NCAA football games it helps me relax


----------



## Phlegyas (Jul 15, 2008)

I spend a lot of time with my girlfriend/friend and playing the wii, also attempting to learn Japanese. If I get the chance I like to go diving or snowboarding as well, but its rare these days.


----------



## Hyper_Shadow (Jul 15, 2008)

I love to read, I'm a big Pratchett fan (I was gutted when I heard he had alzheimers). I've also gotten hooked on Mark Chadbourns work. Post apocalyptic Britain meets Lord of the Rings, it's awesome stuff.
I'm a traceur, though I'm a bit out of practice. I got in on the craze when parkour was just beginning to seep into the country from France. I'd call meself a freerunner, but I never was one for tricks so I go for smooth movements and direct travel over land on foot.
Other than that I love to draw. I'm a big anime and manga fan so I been drawing those sorts of styles for years. I have a drawing style akin to Akira Toriyama (creator of the Dragonball franchise). 
I also like to do gardening, green fingers run in the family and I learnt lots off my granddad. 
Xbox 360! I love computer games, been playing since the master system when I was like 5 years old, I love that little blue hedgehog. I'm a big RPG fan, hooked on the final fantasy series.
Finally I like to write and research. Although to be fair most of my research is martial arts related, I'm also interested in war and historical martial artists.


----------



## Drac (Jul 15, 2008)

I also attempt to get involved in a couple of amature theater productions...


----------

